# Deer Permits



## OutdoorsAllYear (Nov 22, 2005)

What would you like to see done with MI Deer hunting licensing?


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Change the combo tag to being good for one antlered buck and one antlerless, good during any season, in any DMU. Additional management antlerless permits could be made available in specific DMU's as warranted. This one buck limit would protect more yearling bucks while still allowing youngsters, first time hunters or meat hunters to harvest a small buck if they chose to.

I'd also like to see the combo tag go up to $40 and individual antlered and antlerless tags go up to $20.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

One buck tag only, Retain Antlerless permit system, move deer season opener to monday after thanksgiving.

habitat stamp used to create habitat and acquire leases/purchase land in southern michigan.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

One buck tag that would allow a person to shot a buck with 4 antler points or more on one side only. Also 2 doe tags max per person. For the first couple years you may not see a buck big enough but after that bucks should be everywhere and big ones too.

Redneckman


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Buck tags: 
Each hunter gets an option - one single tag, good for any antlered buck whatsoever, $30 OR
two tags, each good for a buck with a minimum of four antler points on a side, for the same $30

My guess is a ton of hunters would choose option 2; their egos will demand it!

Agree also with Grouse Hunter - open gun season first Monday after Thanksgiving. I'd have then run for 13 days, so as to cover two weekends.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

I would be all in favor of one buck tag and unlimited does tags... hunted two parts of the state... Lake Gulliver in UP and Applegate in lower were this was done... both have produced nice bucks over the last two years... 

I hunted mantiou island for many years... the goal was to eliminate all the deer on the island... the guys that hunted there were hard core... there are still deer all over the island... you can't kill all the does... but you can get a good ratio...


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I'd like the gun opener being the monday after Thanksgiving. But 13 days?!?! come on....I say run it to friday Secondly, I'd ban inline muzzleloaders.


----------



## New Kid (Oct 24, 2005)

How bout making both halves of the combo tag good for anysex deer but maintain antler restrictions and keep adjusting do permits per dmu or county. i think this would help to get the guys that just hunt the first few days of guns season to think about filling a tag on a doe. it really simplifies things.


----------



## OutdoorsAllYear (Nov 22, 2005)

Munster, I like your idea I think it would be pretty easy to implement and wouldn't tick off too many people as they could still shoot two deer if they chose to.

New Kid, When you say 2 halves of the combo tag, would you still allow both tags to be used in any season? 

Farmlegend, It would be interesting to run your scenario on poll if you haven't already to see what people would buy.


----------



## bawplank (Dec 19, 2004)

I have a few ideas but this one just came to my attention, is it true you can buy a replacement tag if you loose one? if so all I can think is poachers paridise!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

These are a few of the biggest changes we need to make here in Michigan...

- One buck tag for the entire season, antlerless numbers determined by DMU.

- Move gun season opener to Monday after Thanksgiving, run for 7 days only.

- Entire state should be shotgun/muzzleloader only.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

With 1 hunter per every 2 deer at the start of our seasons. I would like to see us go to a lottery for permits. Permits good only for the DMU it is issued for. It would stop much of the poachers that shoot 5 to 10 bucks a year off the state land and private property. It would give the DNR a tool to deal with that issue. You would only be allowed 1 deer doe or buck. Then you are done for the year. We might have a few deer make it to their 3rd & 4th year then. We would have some nice bucks and still be able to manage the high deer numbers in the DMU's as set by the DNR. It would spread the hunters out and make them more selective of the buck they chose to take.


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

Something definitely needs to be done, but 1st ya got to figure out a way to slow the illegal taggin of deer down


----------



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

1 buck tag 1 doe tag and eliminate the rest of the over the counter selling of doe tags.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm not complaining about how we have it now by any means. But if you are asking.....

I would go to either statewide or penninsula wide QDM of some sort (antler restriction). I currently have no problem tripping the trigger on a big body spike, but I would fully abide and agree with if it were put in place.

My problem is that the deer don't know where the county line is. 

I think QDM (talking UP hunting now) is a great idea, but it is difficult for everyone to see the benefits if it is only in certain areas divided by county lines or roads. There have been several posts on this forum about certain areas really seeing the benefits. That's great!! But from what I read, these people are in the center of the QDM area. Some of my family hunts in the same QDM area, but unfortunatly their property is on the line for QDM/No QDM. If the deer walk across the gravel road in front of their property, it's no hold barred, but on their land, it's strict QDM. My cousin has seen no less than 4 bucks every year since the QDM was put in place, but has not seen a shooter until this year (decent 8).

QDM is a great idea in the UP, but make it UP wide, so everyone can reap the benefits, not just giant landowners or people deep inside the QDM area.

Just my measly $.02.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

I unknowingly voted in the majority. Maybe the "one buck per year" thing could have legs with the more active set of sportspersons. 

But if we do the math as to what that would cost the agency in terms of lost revenue, you'd have to also have a pretty solid plan to make up those dollars somewhere else.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

grizzly said:



> 1 buck tag 1 doe tag and eliminate the rest of the over the counter selling of doe tags.


I wouldn't complain with that.


----------



## dabarra3 (Nov 19, 2005)

Good poll we can put together everyone's thoughts on this heavily debated issue. I like the One buck per year option and one anterless permit. But that's just me, I have yet to fill a tag anyways.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

1) One tag for firearms.

2) Archers choice tag (good for buck or doe).

3) Antlerless tags determined by dmu on a slightly larger than sectional basis (maybe 4 sections) within the dmu and good for all seasons.

4) The youth hunt would be a two day weekend hunt, two weeks after the bow opener.

5) Crossbow would coincide with firearms and muzzleloader (and legal for all special mngt seasons). I'd probably be open to the idea keeping the archery season in two parts as it is now, but tweak the law slightly keeping Oct1. thru Nov.14 archery season as is now and allowing crossbow to hunt the late season archery as well as all firearm seasons.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

If EVERYONE does what they believe is the correct answer, the deer will be managed by the majority decision of all involved; This will be independant of any new legislature. However, I voted to keep the combo tag as it is. I like the flexibility of deciding between a younger buck or doe for the freezer and make my decision soley on the population I am hunting. In recent years of over-the-counter doe permits I could not justify taking a doe out of my area. In any case, everyone pay attention to the population you are hunting and make your harvest decisions based on the population. If we do his and act responsible for our choices the deer herd all over this state will benefit. <----<<<


----------

